# NEC Code 430.22



## Gman (Mar 26, 2021)

When we size the conductor for a single motor, do we always assume it is continuous duty and multiply full load amp by 125% even if the question does not call out continuous duty?


----------



## akyip (Mar 26, 2021)

I remember one of the PPI practice exam problems also had a similar question where the motor was not clearly stated to be continuous-duty, but the solution still used the 125% multiplier from NEC 430.22 for sizing conductors.


----------

